# Can we ban the phrase "recommend me" from the forum?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Reading this phrase is like chewing on an SOS pad. It is all over TGP but hasn't appeared here very much. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not write this. You are seeking a _recommendation _for an amp, guitar, pedal etc. _"_Recommend me" means that you want somebody to recommend _you (to _sombody else).

I'm sure I will be ridiculed for this post and will by portrayed as an old grammar teacher. I am willing to risk this, however, in hopes of preventing this phrase from catching on.

Surely I am not the only one who cannot stomach this phrase.

TG


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There are many things in life that bother me much more than annoying catch phrases. Personally I'm indifferent as long as I know what the person means.
Could you maybe recommend me some alternative catch phrases that you find acceptable?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel your pain TG but I've given up on that sort of thing.

I suppose after twenty-two years working with a Japanese company and dealing with customers and contacts around the world for whom English is a second (or third) language, I've learned to accept certain deficiencies when it comes to English.

Even dealing with the USA presents some unusual understanding of "English".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Nominate".

Oddly enough, in a world where language gets regularly corrupted in service of some presumed brevity and "efficiency", all that needs to be changed is dropping the "me".

"Could you recommend me an amp?" should actually be "Could you recommend an amp?". The "me" is superfluous, although I imagine it is the truncated form of "for me", as in "Could you recommend an amp for me?"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Reading this phrase is like chewing on an SOS pad. It is all over TGP but hasn't appeared here very much. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not write this. You are seeking a _recommendation _for an amp, guitar, pedal etc. _"_Recommend me" means that you want somebody to recommend _you (to _sombody else).
> 
> I'm sure I will be ridiculed for this post and will by portrayed as an old grammar teacher. I am willing to risk this, however, in hopes of preventing this phrase from catching on.
> 
> ...


I have lots of these but I've essentially given up.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a proper reply to this post???


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bugs me too

But for totally different reasons.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the 'recommend' threads, gets folks out and posting what they like which leads to discussions because not everyone likes the same stuff. I know it helps me out, it's like reading reviews.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I feel your pain TG but I've given up on that sort of thing.
> 
> I suppose after twenty-two years working with a Japanese company and dealing with customers and contacts around the world for whom English is a second (or third) language, I've learned to accept certain deficiencies when it comes to English.
> 
> Even dealing with the USA presents some unusual understanding of "English".


Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There are lots of phrases like recommend me that are annoying I've learned to ignore the English Language errors I see and read, pat my head, scratch my ass and move on


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Doesn't bother me as much as the dreaded "I just bought a (insert expensive piece of gear here), tell me what to expect"
I really hate that one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Not all heroes wear capes.


And not all dickheads wear condom hats?


Sorry, I must be too dense to get the hero reference.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a dickhead, this is truth. 

Can you recommend me a condom hat?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm a dickhead, this is truth.
> 
> Can you recommend me a condom hat?


We need a GC punk band called 'condom hats" and songs will be about grammar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm a dickhead, this is truth.
> 
> Can you recommend me a condom hat?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Reading this phrase is like chewing on an SOS pad. It is all over TGP but hasn't appeared here very much. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not write this. You are seeking a _recommendation _for an amp, guitar, pedal etc. _"_Recommend me" means that you want somebody to recommend _you (to _sombody else).
> 
> I'm sure I will be ridiculed for this post and will by portrayed as an old grammar teacher. I am willing to risk this, however, in hopes of preventing this phrase from catching on.
> 
> ...


As I get older TG, I have become more acceptable of problems with the English language but I know where your at.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

"I'm a dickhead, this is truth. 

Can you recommend me a condom hat?"



No, but I can provide a list of people who can surely recommend you one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@davetcan I feel like it needs to be ribbed.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So, you recommend me to not use that phrase?

I volunteer to play bass on the GC song


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

can someone recommend me a good brand of adult diaper? I think I pissed myself while reading through this thread


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That and I've been hearing TV and radio ads that say, "We will consult you the right solution."

AGGGGHHHHHHH!

*#*(


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The one that irks me is "plays like butter". Not sure I'd really want a guitar that plays like butter.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> The one that irks me is "plays like butter". Not sure I'd really want a guitar that plays like butter.


Well butter is smooth and creamy. Why wouldn't you want your guitar to play like that?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Can any of you guys here recommend me for a job in the Ottawa area?  Seriously, nobody hires me because I have no experience


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i never understood why people get wound over grammer and stuff like that on a forum.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Can we ban the word "ban" from internet forums while we are at it?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That and I've been hearing TV and radio ads that say, "We will consult you the right solution."
> 
> AGGGGHHHHHHH!
> 
> *#*(


As long as it speaks to me ..................


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> We need a GC punk band called 'condom hats" and songs will be about grammar.


I always remember my grammer .................. she was a sweet little old lady who smelled of cabbage..................... and recommended me a ton of great life lessons.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This is one of the less egregious examples IMO. Its basically how people speak these days. a simple "to" as in "...recommend to me..." would make things more or less acceptable, but really, few can be bothered.
a similar one that bothers me more is the often used example "Has anyone ever played an R9?". Yes, son, Im sure someone, somewhere at some time has played an R9. So, Im sure it is not a unicorn, thanks for checking, good luck with your research. Oh, you meant, someone _on this forum who would be willing to discuss their experiences with it_?

Accept it, the English language has been destroyed by the internet, laziness, slang and social media. so many posts on youtube, twitter etc make you wonder what the heck the person is even trying to say and why they've chosen to do it in such a ridiculous "code" (assuming they have a grade 3 education).
even the business world has developed some strange expressions. I hate when I hear people say things like "...so, my ask of you all is..." ie. using the work ask where the word "request" would be far more appropriate.
on that note, I hear a lot of ppl that I KNOW can pronounce "ask", choosing to say it as "axe"...as in, "I axed you to put your things away". this to me, is laziness or simply choosing to mimic the unintelligent. I personally credit it to the pervasiveness of hiphop culture today. youth would rather sound like a rapper whos spent more time in prison than high school, than someone like, say James Bond.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That phrase and many others.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If you guys start banning phrases here I won't be able to post anymore, don't know many phrases.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

how about " can you recommend me to an amp ? " then the amp will have a good first impression of me....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes Diablo, the English language is going to hell in a hand basket. I hear a lot of broadcasters in this neck of the woods say "Emonton", except for Bubba on CKUA, bless his soul, who says "Edaminton", emphasis on "min".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmy c g said:


> how about " can you recommend me to an amp ? " then the amp will have a good first impression of me....


Thats how I met my first amp, sadly we are no longer together.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> The one that irks me is "plays like butter". Not sure I'd really want a guitar that plays like butter.


WTF does "plays like butter" really mean, are the strings slippery or maybe the neck.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> can someone recommend me a good brand of adult diaper? I think I pissed myself while reading through this thread


Depends for men should be satisfactory, sizes from small to 5x large.
GF^%@


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Can we also ban the expression 'compete level' from sports talk?

And while we are at it, it drives me nuts to now see newspapers use the name of a country in place of the adjective that they should be using (or dropping the preposition such as 'in'). An example is something like 'France terror attacks' instead of the proper 'French terror attacks' or 'terror attacks in France'.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I like the 'recommend' threads, gets folks out and posting what they like which leads to discussions because not everyone likes the same stuff. I know it helps me out, it's like reading reviews.



Those can still exist without the phrase 'recommend me'.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> As I get older TG, I have become more acceptable of problems with the English language but I know where *your* at.


Should be "you're"


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

colchar said:


> Can we also ban the expression 'compete level' from sports talk?



Oh lord, this is just as cringe worthy. Every professional broadcaster should be capable of using "competitiveness" in a sentence. It reminds me of the old Wendy's commercial, "Where's the compete?"


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> This is one of the less egregious examples IMO. Its basically how people speak these days. a simple "to" as in "...recommend to me..." would make things more or less acceptable, but really, few can be bothered.
> a similar one that bothers me more is the often used example "Has anyone ever played an R9?". Yes, son, Im sure someone, somewhere at some time has played an R9. So, Im sure it is not a unicorn, thanks for checking, good luck with your research. Oh, you meant, someone _on this forum who would be willing to discuss their experiences with it_?
> 
> Accept it, the English language has been destroyed by the internet, laziness, slang and social media. so many posts on youtube, twitter etc make you wonder what the heck the person is even trying to say and why they've chosen to do it in such a ridiculous "code" (assuming they have a grade 3 education).
> ...



I once got into a discussion about 'axe' with a friend who has a PhD in linguistics. Apparently it is an acceptable form that was more prevalent, fell into disuse, and has reemerged. Fair enough I said, but the people using it today sure as shit aren't knowledgeable enough to know that and are simply being ignorant and using slang. He had to concede that point.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> WTF does "plays like butter" really mean, are the strings slippery or maybe the neck.


I think someone has inadvertently revealed too much about their sexual habits with that expression. I cant think of any other situation where one would play with butter.

In my next guitar FS listing, I may describe my guitar more correctly as playing like Astroglide. Maybe I'll start a new thing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Yes Diablo, the English language is going to hell in a hand basket. I hear a lot of broadcasters in this neck of the woods say "Emonton", except for Bubba on CKUA, bless his soul, who says "Edaminton", emphasis on "min".


Around here, most ppl call the center of the universe, Toronna.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Those can still exist without the phrase 'recommend me'.


Than that might not be any funner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm from Minnow (Minto). After saying it 1000's of times you just naturally drop the "T". It is very acceptable in my hometown. No one even notices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i never understood why people get wound over grammer and stuff like that on a forum.


I don't think it is necessarily on a forum. It is everywhere today; in the news, sports, forums, emails, job postings, ads, etc., etc. It bothers many of us because we know better and can see it getting worse.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i never understood why people get wound over grammer and stuff like that on a forum.


Probably just because we want to boost someone's intelligence just that little bit extra. That and it's very hard to change your pet peeve - most merely add to the list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I personally credit it to the pervasiveness of hiphop culture today. youth would rather sound like a rapper whos spent more time in prison than high school, than someone like, say James Bond.


I doubt that very much. Why? Because chances are you will see many more ads in your lifetime than you will hear hiphop songs. Which one of those will have more of an impact (whether you notice or not)? There are a shocking amount of people who don't listen to hiphop, who still have terrible grammar. 

I don't blame rappers at all. I'd be looking at the fact that you can't fail school a lot sooner than I'd be looking at musical tastes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think it is necessarily on a forum. It is everywhere today; in the news, sports, forums, emails, job postings, ads, etc., etc. It bothers many of us because we know better and can see it getting worse.



i can understand why people get annoyed with the news, they still have a false expectation of accuracy. but sports? c'mon man, no one ever accused the nfl or nhl or any of the others of being a brain trust. i think that's askin' for a bit much. job postings and advertisments i get, there's money involved. casual stuff like forums, and emails back and forth between relatives and friends, i just don't worry about it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why wouldn't I hold sports announcers to a higher standard? If you can express yourself better, then would it not stand that the audience at home would enjoy the event more? Also, I don't think the people on TV at ESPN/TSN are making pennies .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I doubt that very much. Why? Because chances are you will see many more ads in your lifetime than you will hear hiphop songs. Which one of those will have more of an impact (whether you notice or not)? There are a shocking amount of people who don't listen to hiphop, who still have terrible grammar.
> 
> I don't blame rappers at all. I'd be looking at the fact that you can't fail school a lot sooner than I'd be looking at musical tastes.


Its not bad grammar per se, its the _kind _of bad grammar that seems so prevalent. Its not so trendy to use hillbilly expressions like "y'all" or the bridge and tunnel equivalent "you'se" anymore. It definitely sounds more "urban" to my ears these days. Not that any type is better than the others. But youd definitely get ridiculed if you used the 2 examples I provided, much more than if you used some of the more current examples of bad grammar popular today. which is strange to me. "ig'nant" is ig'nant


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i can understand why people get annoyed with the news, they still have a false expectation of accuracy. but sports? c'mon man, no one ever accused the nfl or nhl or any of the others of being a brain trust. i think that's askin' for a bit much. job postings and advertisments i get, there's money involved. casual stuff like forums, and emails back and forth between relatives and friends, i just don't worry about it.


I would expect almost all of these have gone to journalism school, either before or after they entered the broadcasting arena. Being a person who follows some sports on a fairly regular basis, I have seen the grammar there, go from quite good to careless. Speed in getting their story published is one factor but there is no excuse for lowering their standards.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Its not bad grammar per se, its the _kind _of bad grammar that seems so prevalent. Its not so trendy to use hillbilly expressions like "y'all" or the bridge and tunnel equivalent "you'se" anymore. It definitely sounds more "urban" to my ears these days. Not that any type is better than the others. But youd definitely get ridiculed if you used the 2 examples I provided, much more than if you used some of the more current examples of bad grammar popular today. which is strange to me. "ig'nant" is ig'nant


I hear way more "valley talk" than urban short-form, but then my exposure to society comes in bursts.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I dislike phrases like, he gave 110%, there was nothing left in the tank, I should have gone the extra mile. Why not admit that you just weren't good enough.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I doubt that very much. Why? Because chances are you will see many more ads in your lifetime than you will hear hiphop songs. Which one of those will have more of an impact (whether you notice or not)? There are a shocking amount of people who don't listen to hiphop, who still have terrible grammar.
> 
> I don't blame rappers at all. I'd be looking at the fact that you can't fail school a lot sooner than I'd be looking at musical tastes.



But you are unlikely to hear "axe you a question" in an ad. It comes from urban slang and since slang spreads so quickly I absolutely believe that it has spread from certain parts of the US and hip hop culture to become ubiquitous. Hell, I've even heard in the UK and those who I heard using it there were _definitely_ from the hip hop demographic.

Another one that originated in hip hop circles and that drives me nuts is the recent trend towards calling Toronto 'the six'. Even the media has picked up on it and is using that term now. Idiots.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well they use it because one of the biggest rappers of the last 10 years uses it. Its a self-identifier for anyone currently or from Toronto. It's a source of pride, and income.

Some slang might come from the UK first too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I think someone has inadvertently revealed too much about their sexual habits with that expression. I cant think of any other situation where one would play with butter.
> 
> In my next guitar FS listing, I may describe my guitar more correctly as playing like Astroglide. Maybe I'll start a new thing.



If you do I'll buy the guitar on general principle.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Well they use it because one of the biggest rappers of the last 10 years uses it. Its a self-identifier for anyone currently or from Toronto.



Doesn't make it any less stupid. 





> It's a source of pride, and income.



I don't see how calling it 'The Six' could be a source of pride. How is a bastardization of its area code (which isn't even accurate any more as it has multiple area codes) a source of pride?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Around here, most ppl call the center of the universe, Toronna.


Thought it was "To want to". I guess that was when the universal centre was somewhere else.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not sure how it's stupid?

It's like people saying they're from "the valley" if they're from anywhere within the Ottawa valley.

It caught on big when Drake used it in one (or probably many more) of his songs. He's friends with the Raptors, and I'm fairly sure they probably started using it too. I believe it stemmed from him growing up in that area code before it was changed. If you're not sure how it's a source of pride, call it stupid or just ask a random person in Toronto what they think of it. Like I said, it's an identifier. At this point it's a well known phrase that people understand whether you're in Baltimore or Beijing.

Is it stupid because a celebrity coined a phrase, or is it stupid because you don't like it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I dislike phrases like, he gave 110%, there was nothing left in the tank, I should have gone the extra mile. Why not admit that you just weren't good enough.


You can't really expect professional athletes to say something insightful, or be trusted to not put their foot in their mouth. So, they take the safe route and just regurgitate old cliches. It's why I usually change the channel when an interview with an athlete comes on.
In fairness, the media is to blame as well. Any time one of them breaks the mold and does say something interesting, the media grabs things out of context and attempts to generate controversy at the athletes expense.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I hear way more "valley talk" than urban short-form, but then my exposure to society comes in bursts.


I think due to your age, you might also be used to it such that you prob don't even notice it. Urban/hip hop slang seems to have started to become mainstream around the 90's. Some may not remember what language was like before then.
People didn't "diss" the "Mack daddies" over "bling" or give "props" to them for "keeping it real", "Boo".
Can I get a what-what?!
Boo yah!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I recognize every term you just used haha.

I'm not saying urban slang isn't in use (I work with mostly people who listen to some form of hiphop) but I don't know that it's all as prevalent as it may seem. I also think that younger people are *far* more likely to use new language than their parents. Just think of all the terms that came out in the 70's that were frowned upon, some of which have stuck.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure, young people have always said stupid things and misappropriated words. But it stayed there, until they outgrew them. You don't hear many 60 yr olds going around saying "far out man, groovy".
The urban slang has spread to the point where middle aged white stock brokers are going around saying "booya" ie. Jim Cramer.
So I do think it's much worse. Plus the words themselves are sillier. They're nonsensical, almost baby talk, with little connection to what they represent or other actual words. They're lazy and novel just for the sake of it.
What is the point in saying something is "cray-cray" instead of just saying it's crazy? Word up, son!
Fuck I feel stupid using these words even sarcastically.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I think due to your age, you might also be used to it such that you prob don't even notice it. Urban/hip hop slang seems to have started to become mainstream around the 90's. Some may not remember what language was like before then.
> People didn't "diss" the "Mack daddies" over "bling" or give "props" to them for "keeping it real", "Boo".
> Can I get a what-what?!
> Boo yah!


I agree. Just like everything else, the English language is evolving. Put us into a room of English speaking people from the 1500's or 1600's. We're all speaking English but there would be a lot of confusion going on. A lot of "what did he just say??"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard that one yet...but man is that lazy....I get that a lot this generation uses area codes for their cities, but to pick just one number out of an area code? A new level of lazy. And stupid. I guess there's no other area codes with 6 in them, Next theyll just call it "S" because it sounds cooler than Six. So just start calling Toronto, "S" now, so you can be ultra cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...rake-gave-us-is-here-to-stay/article25421112/

"


*Toronto* is *called* the “*six*” because of the inclusion of the number in the city's two area codes 416 and 647. In July 2014, the rapper *Drake*announced the title of his newest album Views from the *6*, and this started a huge speculation behind the meaning of the name and his influence."


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I agree. Just like everything else, the English language is evolving. Put us into a room of English speaking people from the 1500's or 1600's. We're all speaking English but there would be a lot of confusion going on. A lot of "what did he just say??"


Not to quibble, but when I think of evolution, I think of something improving. "Boo yah" is not evolution, if anything it's regression.
But I get your point otherwise. It just seems the rate of that regression seems to have increased drastically, esp in what should be an enlightened time when education and information is more accessible than ever.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

colchar said:


> Doesn't make it any less stupid.





Budda said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...rake-gave-us-is-here-to-stay/article25421112/
> 
> "
> 
> ...



Drake doesn't seem to realize that there are three area codes for Toronto, only two of which include the number '6'.

I find it stupid. The less that hip hop culture is allowed to influence mainstream culture the better.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the way certain groups of people have sayings that identify them as coming from specific areas. The Newfies are wonderful examples of this. One of their expressions is "Stay where you're at; I'll come where you're to". I know that's not a grammar thing but just wanted to throw this in because I like it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Drake doesn't seem to realize that there are three area codes for Toronto, only two of which include the number '6'.
> 
> I find it stupid. The less that hip hop culture is allowed to influence mainstream culture the better.


So we should just have country culture and have terrible grammar and shortforms anyway? I'd rather have everything and see what drops out than nothing at all. That's how cultures are different.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> So we should just have country culture and have terrible grammar and shortforms anyway? I'd rather have everything and see what drops out than nothing at all. That's how cultures are different.



Nice straw man. At no point did I say we should have country culture with terrible grammar and short forms.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was simply going off of your last line I quoted. No straw man, just using what you said and expanding on it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one seems to be going well


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

colchar said:


> The less that hip hop culture is allowed to influence mainstream culture the better.





Budda said:


> So we should just have country culture and have terrible grammar and shortforms anyway?


Here's a little of both.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We can always count on you, Larry. 

I know there's a country rapper, but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Colt Ford?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll ask tomorrow at work.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hickleberry Dogg?


----------

